# Recoil Buffer on a 10/22 ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

On other forums I've seen references to a recoil buffer on a 10/22. Some say they use rubber tubing. I haven't had mine apart in a while but I do seem to remember a bolt stop that would accomodate a rubber tube.
Anybody do this ?
I have a Camp 9 that I replaced the buffer in as soon as I got it after reading that a buffer gone bad can crack a stock.
But I've never really known anybody that had one in their 10/22.
I've shot thousands of rounds thru mine with no problem.
Is this BS or a good idea ?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

bs, ive had mine since i was 5, and put over 1million rounds thru her, my grandfather was a rather prolific match shooter and won most of it and i used it to win some more too lol, so no, mine still shoots true as the day i took it out of the box


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I think a tube over the factory bolt stop might cause the action to short stroke and may not eject or feed properly. The replacement "buffer" is just a plastic rod that replaces the metal rod. They only cost $3 or so. 

I have a 1969 model 10/22 that still runs fine with the factory metal rod.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was kind of thinking the same way as you guys. I've got a few 10/22s, one is a 1971 model that has to have tens of thousands of rounds thru it and never had a problem.
What got me thinking about it is I saw some posts like this on the Ruger Forum just recently :

"Recoil buffer is a must in any 10/22 ........."

"My buffer is home-made from 1/4" OD fuel line with an inner pin made from drill rod. It has stood up well and the tubing is easy to replace should it become too abraded."

Maybe the people that put buffers on their 10/22s are the same people that wear out the J.C. Whitney catalog when they buy a new truck.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I ran a polyurethane buffer in my 10/22, reportedly they help to quiet down the action's cycling while running it suppressed, not sure if there was really much of a difference though, but it was a freebie so no loss either way.


----------

